# My HCR32



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

*650hp wide arch HCR32 build*

Just a few pics from today of my little gts!


----------



## g00kb0i (Mar 3, 2003)

Whoa, that's interesting. Is that a r33 front bumper. Very simple and clean!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeh its a copy of a r33 gtr bumper from ZIAX, SKYLINE, NISMO, VERTEX, WIDE QUARTER PANELS, BODYKITS, R33,R32,R34


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Lovely looking 32


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks trev! ive got a few plans for it thinking of getting a rising sun forged enging and hybrid turbo put in and a few other bits and bobs and aiming for about 350-400bhp already at 267 with just stage 1 mods


----------



## R34_bluey (Aug 12, 2009)

Mate that is ****ing nice!!!! Digging your style that you have gone for! Looking tidy, spent lots of money on it i bet!!!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

not as much as what some guys on here have but still a fair bit here is my spec list:
*Japspeed fmic.
*Apexi induction kit,
*hks Iriduim plugs
*hks extention pipe,
*Greddy downpipe,
*Abbey motorsport decat pipe,
*Invo auto 4inch titanium exhaust,
*kakimoto racing stage 1 ecu,
*Exedy r32 gtr clutch
*N1 Water pump,
*ARC slam/cooling pannel,
*DBA grooved disks and Endless sss pads
*front Greddy strut brace,
*Driftworks front tension rods and upper camber arms,
*full gtr body kit including ally bonnet and boot.
*R33 gtr style front bumper,
*nismo carbon gear knob
*Nardi steering wheel
*Apexi el boost guage
*nismo oil filler cap
*Apexi turbo timer
*ELF chrome radiator bracets
*Dspeed clear indicators
*Gizzmo IBC boost controller
*Japspeed ally 40mm rad and silicone hoses
*BC Racing coilovers (Now fitted) with rear adjuster extenders
*GT-Culture limited edition wheels (last set they had!) 18 x 8.5 et+25 fitted with toyo proxes t1-R's
And an engine pic


----------



## R34_bluey (Aug 12, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## R34_bluey (Aug 12, 2009)

Love you


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

you what :S lol


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

dean i think your in there????:nervous:
cars looking good!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Indeed my man, very tidy R32 indeed. Clean is always cool :squintdan


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Cheers guys! lol and yeh i think i am andy! :S


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Just a small update! started work on the front brakes giving them a rebuild/refirb and going to paint them up! and while they are off i have these bits waiting to go on!








DoLuck braided lines and some motul RBF 600 brake fluid
I also have a japspeed turbo elbow to put on








And while that lot is being done i decided to sort out the intercooler pipes (as the chrome decided to flake off)
















After a rub down
















Primed and rubbed








And after paint!
















Looking much better i think!


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Looking good.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Intercooler pipes back on just got to have the brakes off when it stops raining!


























Here is a few more pics till i get the rest done!
found a few more while the weather is bad


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

*Superb piece of kit* :thumbsup:


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

so i have heard! needed it as one of the outer bushes has gone lol just got the get this fitted aswell! going to take the whole hicas system off


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Good looking car. One of the tidiest HCR32s I've seen. I think I have the same radiator as you.


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

Looks VERY clean!!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

just a small update. got new REDstuff pads front and rear. as well as some shiny new handbrake pads  










Also i have sold my old fmic and replaced it with this lovely apex performace kit which is nice polished stainless pipes not crappy chrome plated ally ones! 

















will get busy fitting it all when the snow clears off!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Right update time!
Got the Handbrake shoes on and the DoLuck lines on the car.
The calipers are off the car are have now been refirbed just gotta get some paint tomorow for them to finish them off 


































And im working on the apex fmic. got the core mounted and some of the pipes on but the 2 that go to the core i have cut to extend them out a bit. Which im going to weld a small bead around the cut end to stop them blowing off under boost! 


















Then after that im going to get busy fitting the japspeed elbow and the new 02 sensor i have for it and then its off to get the DW hicas kit dropped on


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking sweet dude


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Right got a bit more done today got the cooler almost 100% fitted just need my new front bumper bar to turn up and then i can get the bumper back on and make sure its all lined up nice and straight!
Got a couple of pipes to replace the last of the stock stuff


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Calipers painted now so gonna ger cracking and fit these and my bumper bad should be here tomorow woo!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

been a busy boy today! right got the new handbrake shoes on!









Then i started on the bumper and fmic again.
started with the fmic and thats now all fitted and lined up but i have been making some brackets for the bottom mounts as they dont reach the body
















not finished yet but will be tomorow!
then i worked on the bumper bar! got the grinder out xD
































then gave it some paint 

















next up i put some more holes for some zip ties on the top of the bumper








so its got 4 mounting points now instead of 2!

And one with it all on (minus the paint)









All thats left to do is get the front bumper repainted and fit the brakes and bleed them and also fit the new coil pack cover and new ngk iridium plugs.


----------



## Shoki (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey mate! Looking good......suddenly I feel very lazy  I'll keep my eyes posted for ya...


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

lol! yeh as i will for you! although i have had this for over 3 years now! where abouts are you in kent shoki? and if you dont know about it there is a monthly meet at the robinhood pub at the top of bluebell hill thats worth going to! i shall be popping to the next one i can!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

small update! got the plugs changed out

















And fitted the coil pack cover. although i had to cut a bit to make it fit and also 2 oh the bolt holes were in the wrong place :|









and the paint is now dry


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

just a small update
Got the turbo elbow on with the new Lambda sensor.









And i have also just won a blitz Access Stage 1 tuned ecu as i sold my ld kakimoto one as a stop gap untill i get my engine rebuilt! 









Still waiting for my replacement caliper to turn up so i can get them on and then its just the front bumper to be painted and its back on the road cant wait!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

got a bit more done today! got my boost controller all fitted! got the bumper all trimmed up ready for painting. and i have put the rest of the engine back together so im just waiting for the brakes to go on and its all done and back on the road!


----------



## Shoki (Nov 17, 2009)

Hudeani_R33 said:


> lol! yeh as i will for you! although i have had this for over 3 years now! where abouts are you in kent shoki? and if you dont know about it there is a monthly meet at the robinhood pub at the top of bluebell hill thats worth going to! i shall be popping to the next one i can!


I'm near Canterbury mate. Yeah I know. I used to go along with my old black GTS a few years back, it was great......It's pictured in the photo section for the meet I think. I'll definately be coming along again once I've sorted a few bits out. See you there :thumbsup:


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

ah kool im down that way (whistable and shopping in canterbury with the gf as she lives in whistable!) give me a shout when you travel up to the next meet and we can go in a mini convoy lol!
Right the brakes are all on and bled after a bit of blondeness lol! all that needs doin is to paint the front bumper and away i go


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Just been putting back on my cold air feed. but instead of just having an ally trumpet to feed the air in i was thinking about getting a inlet duct and fibreglassing it into the bumper so that all the air that goes into that vent in the bumper will be forced up the air pipe. what do you think?
















How it was








And i was thinking of using one like this








to mould into the bumper !


----------



## vintoni (Dec 6, 2007)

Go with the scoop:thumbsup:

Nice car by the way. I hope my old GTST is still out there being looked after.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

yeah im getting the whole vent remoulded by the guy who made the bumper into 1 big scoop :thumbsup: should feed a nice chunk of cold air to the filter.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

small update got the bumper vent nearly done just needs a bit more filling then painting

































And i also got myselft a new coil pack cover with thanks to rich from EFL Home for getting these cover corrected to fit the rb20 perfectly! if you like shinny bits for your r32 or r33 then check out their website!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

WOO bout bloody time i have my bumper back!! its all back on now and looking good! Just in the process of painting up the rocker covers now so once they are done its time to go have fun.

















































Missed a pic of me new covers coming along. just waiting for the new gaskets to turn up and ill get fitting.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Im a very happy chap! got the new gaskets today and got cracking!! and here she is ready to go!
























then gave her a quick clean

















All thats left now is i need some new boost hose so i can fit the hks ssqv as the stock hose is too big  

Oh well im off for a drive to set up the boost controller lol.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Car looks great, same with the engine, but you've wasted so much space with that duct, why didn't you end up going with this:








Then you could have just used the whole gap?


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

because the one above is still quite small and i just used the one i already had as it only just fits as the intercooler pipe is very close to the vent so i couldnt get a bigger one on there if i tired


----------



## mcgldrck2 (Apr 2, 2008)

clean car!!!!! i like the bumper vent, nice!!!!!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

a few pics from today


----------



## JKGTR (Apr 7, 2010)

very nice. i think im missing rwd


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking great, you've done a really good job with it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks john

Right been buying more stuff to get the next phaze of my build going!

Got some conceptua tuning alloy wheel nuts and some alloy dust caps to match as my old ones were cheapo rusty ones lol









Got the last 2 adjustable arms for the rear to go on with the dw hicas removal kit!








Just waiting to get some poly bushes to go with them.

And got some vertex skirts, so that leaves me with just one maybe 2 more aero bits to get and my new wheels and thats the outside done!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Looking good fella, you need to get that beautiful 32 to the new South East Meet a week Saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks sm! yeah if im free ill be down for sure! but where is the new meet as ive only just heard from martin that its moved from the robin hood!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Hudeani_R33 said:


> ive only just heard from martin that its moved from the robin hood!!


More details here my man on the very first post ...


*"New GTROC South East Meet"*


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks dude will keep my fingers crossed im not working and ill pop up for sure!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

time for a bit of an update!!! so much has changed now haha! i shall let the pics do the talking!

































Competition stage 4 clutch and 4.6kg flywheel...mmmmm
This is also getting fitted at RK on monday.





























































































MY NEW ENGINE! rb27det with hks t51r and lots of other goodies! 















































































before
and after









































































































And my side exit screamer


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Then the bodywork updates

















































































































































i have also done a few bits to the rb20 starting with a r34 gtt turbo and a custom external gate and a aeromotive intank pump!









































































































Thats about it for now!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

WOw looks nice


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks  getting there slowly!


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow I was blown away by page 3, then I saw 4 and was stunned! Proper HCR!


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice score on the Mine's VX Rom. Have piggy backed a couple of these, good basis to fine tune. Youll be surprised how generous their settings are.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks guys! The new engine was mapped by tweenie rob on a really soft and safe map buy still made 613hp at 1.3 bar! And comes on boost really early! This is the vid of it when it was mapped! 
Mobile Photobucket


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Vid link didnt work.

I remember Rob sitting shotgun in my old Mustang when he was over visiting Japan. Good knowing him once.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Ill sort the link out when i get on the comp! Ah cool! Such a shame what happened to him for sure!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Try this one 613bhp13bar-lowboostsetting-dynorun99octane.mp4 Video by turbyGTR | Photobucket


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Right update time! lots has changed since I posted have a look  

Nismo engine and gearbox mounts!


And then at last a nice Trust extended 2wd sump for the rb27 engine!  














































































And also got a new cage from Fabircage to put in!


















I then decided to make the indicators clear! so took them apart and removed the orange part!


























Then got the wide fenders all fitted up! 

















































Got a bit of rubbing on the rear now so will be sorting that out with a it of trimming and spacing  
Also I have bought some work vs xx's 18x10 and 18x11.5! and they are going to look awesome but going fully polished with gold hardware!










new anchors for the front came in today
Brembo f50's! Going to be giving them a full refurb and new rotors to boot!





So I finally got my hands on the carbon for the rear! A genuine Abflug rear diffuser....mmmm!




And some nice brides too


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Glad you like the Abflug we supplied


----------



## Lew777 (Dec 16, 2014)

Some tasty parts there , where did you get the carbon arm rest from?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You can buy those here in japan


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks again Matty for all the help with the diffuser! Couldn't be happier. Well i will when its fitted lol


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Was you at RK tuning on Monday, if so I was the guy that spoke to you working on the black R32 GTR. Any hows the car looks awesome.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes that was me  and thanks! Its getting there slowly lol! Was that your black 32?


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool, always nice to put a face to the name. Good luck with it mate.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

It will be coming to rk to have the rb27 refreshed and then fitted  got to take care of the bodywork first then its engine time!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Small update.
Wheels are ready for polishing.
Got the cam covers all painted in crinkle and got the 2wd sump fitted


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

nice build i am building my own hcr32 to with high quality parts


----------



## Night stalker (Mar 24, 2015)

Loving this build dude .


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## r32Rich (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice looking car you have there, I'm also in the Medway area of Kent so will keeps my eyes open for you.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks rich! I am in Fairview if you know it? Near Hempstead valley shopping center!


----------



## r32Rich (Apr 5, 2014)

I know Hempstead vally shopping center, sometimes go up that way to make use of the dual carriageways, I'm in Strood so not far away.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Haha those dual carriageways are my favourite hunting grounds ***55357;***56834; 
Cool will have to say hi at some point


----------



## r32Rich (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes will do


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Small world innit.

I work at Delphi in Gillingham. 

Kent chapter meet required defo once the salts gone


----------



## r32Rich (Apr 5, 2014)

Funny enough I was going to put something in the meeting and events section about a Kent gathering.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## DoriStyle (Feb 13, 2016)

Just had a read through this, great build looking really good. Impressive figures on that new engine!

The rear overfenders look a good fit, where did you get them? 

Any updates?


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

No major updates as such atm. Currently putting in a new dw super cool radiator and binned the aircon system. And then given it a full service with new belts etc. And had to swap the alternator as it has jammed solid lol. The fenders were from Ep racing ***55357;***56842;


----------



## DoriStyle (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank's for the info I'll drop them a PM

Keep up the good work. I look forward to seeing it painted


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Coool project those carbon parts details are epic, especially those front bumper splitter etc..


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

woo got some pain on her at last! 





Also worked on a few bits


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Double post


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Hurts my soul a little to see a R32 with a riveted rear quarter


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Had to be done! Can't fit wide enough rubber on stock gts arches to put down over 600hp! And mine were rusty anyway so that had to go!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

update! ive replaced all of the coolant hoses on the rb20 as another one split so i bought the kit to get rid of the lot of them still got to finish those up though! And then also test fitted the carbon on the front to see how it looks with the paint and wheels all on!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

small update while im still waiting for more hose clamps to turn up. Bought the Mishimoto baffled catch can. and I have to say its a superb bit of kit! extremely well made and packaged! its almost fitted just need to run the hosed to it. also binned off the carbon filter


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

looks nice, you should better remove the return line and put aftermarket bov on it, the return looks "out" of the rest


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

I did have a blitz one on here but I prefer the stock one. If I wasn't changing the motor out to the rb27 then I would tidy up the pipes for it


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Got the catch can all sorted now! Still waiting for the hose clamps to come so I can finish up the coolant hoses!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Added some carbon and billet parts. And a nice new 150amp ARD alternator and greddy pulleys


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Done some more work and bought a few other bits. 
Got under the old girl and gave her a rub down and a coat of epoxy rust proofing then some paint. Added new uprated exhaust rubbers as well as one was a bit worn.
Also added loads of colour fast stainless bolts ans nuts to the motor. And put some new own pedal covers and a Cabring foot rest.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Also had a fresh mot and added some new coolant necks and a turbo blanket. And also ripped out the last of the air on and next on the list is the rest of the hicas system.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Had my new rear diffuser turn up today! It's a bit on the mad side...


----------



## StevenzeN (Jul 3, 2017)

Love to see the progress!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Had a few more parts turn up for the motor. Car is going up to have it all fitted very soon! Can't wait to have it in at last!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Exciting news ! The old girl is now in the hands of Ron at RK! She's getting the big motor in at long last! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Reimax drive gears and capacity up kit just come for the motor ***128513;


----------



## ridge_racer (Jun 17, 2003)

Love this build. That T51r looks sweet as....


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

It's going to sound just as sweet. Have loads of parts come in now. So will all be going back into the car soon!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

More parts for the car! New rb25 box! With loads of bits from gktech (braided lines, spring return kit and pivot ball) big fuel system from fpg. And sorted out the heat wrap on the downpipe and added some more of the coloured bolts! And my auto select BMC and hard-line delete kit. Also got a nismo solid shifter and gktech solid bush. And a few other bits and bob


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Swapped the drive gear over on the speedo drive so I can run my mechanical Speedo!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Had some more bits turn up today. Some BRC nylon coil pack holders. And a few new OEM bits. And front and rear Kansai service strut bars. And a cometic seal kit.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Gave the turbo a nice polish up aswell ***128076; and a nice new Tomei shift knob.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

At long last she's nearly in!!! Not long now!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Got my lovely CNC cas and alternator brackets back from platinum racing products after they colour matched my greddy pulleys!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Popped up to see how Ron was getting on with the old girl. Just the fuel system to wire up and the brackets to swap over and then fit the new intercooler pipework when it comes in. He added one of his catch tanks and power steering tanks too. And also rebuilt the pump and took the back half off so the hicas has totally gone!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

So she is nearly finished! Just the last few bits to tidy up and that and she's ready! Sounds rather nice even if I say so myself!! https://www.instagram.com/p/Bp92yXZgqV9/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=xlh0u17l0x63


----------



## Erik247 (Nov 14, 2018)

Nice one


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

So I got the car back but it looks like the injectors have decided to die on me so will be replacing them shortly! Got a couple of other small niggles to sort out like the fuel sender isn't reading but think it's something simple like the float is in the wrong way or a lose connection somewhere. Had my billet extended diff cover come today as well though which is a work of art!


----------

